

Open-source ambient physical display that visualizes weather conditions - gedrap
http://www.tempescope.com/

======
meesterdude
The idea is good, but the implementation is boring. Pair that tech up with a
terrarium, and you've got something. Add sunlight and clouds and you could end
up with something fairly artistic.

That it mimics the outside weather is gimmicky and misplaced. That's a
sidefeature, a checkbox; thats not what really matters. Something that looks
cool that people will buy is.

~~~
cskau
> Add sunlight and clouds and you could end up with something fairly artistic.

It does do clouds and sunlight:
[https://youtu.be/Euw6ebwXlMI?t=39s](https://youtu.be/Euw6ebwXlMI?t=39s)

The whole point is exactly that it "mimics the outside weather".

~~~
metasean
> reproduce tomorrow's sky in your living room

It sounds more like a time machine for tomorrow's weather.

------
jurasource
My first thought was "um, isn't that a window?" :)

~~~
hammock
This window doesn't require an external wall and it can be time-shifted.

